# La Pavoni Type EBR wiring



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Could really do with a wiring diagram for LA pavoni Type EBR if anyone can help would be great.if not if you have one, a picture of inside would do.

View attachment 5922


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Update

just to let you Pavoni emailed the drawings first thing this morning, so 10/10 for La Pavoni.

if you want a copy just let me know and I can email to you


----------



## lorralorimer (Aug 3, 2013)

la pavoni drawings EBR - would you mind emailing them please? To [email protected]

Much appreciated

Seán



Thecatlinux said:


> Update
> 
> just to let you Pavoni emailed the drawings first thing this morning, so 10/10 for La Pavoni.
> 
> if you want a copy just let me know and I can email to you


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hang fire will try dig them up.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just sent you both Drawings, take a good look at them before you start, I think from memory i used the 120v drawings as they seemed to make more sense with the neutrals.

The colours of the wires didn't match either but the basic gist of the wiring is there, the switches are a bit fiddly I found if you carefully remove the front badge off the machine there is a single screw , which when removed will allow you to remove the front plate enabling you to get to the switches easier.

TCL


----------

